# Amber Rose in a neon pink bikini as she soaked up the Miami sun on South Beach 03.08.2010 x 30



## Q (4 Aug. 2010)

​
thx HB


----------



## walme (4 Aug. 2010)

schöne Farbe


----------



## Miraculix (5 Aug. 2010)

Amber im Bikini ist ein absolutes optisches Highlight :thumbup:
nur mit ihrem Frisör würd ich gern mal ein Wörtchen wechseln 

:thx: Q


----------



## us3r123 (10 Apr. 2011)

beautiful!!!


----------



## doubles (11 Apr. 2011)

thx:thumbup:


----------



## terranova999 (11 Apr. 2011)

danke - kürzlich gab es auch neue Bilder von Ihr mit BWP? 
Hat die jemand ?


----------



## Punisher (11 Apr. 2011)

rattenscharf


----------



## ilian_g73 (12 Apr. 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## TV-Junkie (27 Feb. 2015)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## neg04x (4 Apr. 2015)

Grauenhafte Farbe. Wird das wieder modern? Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## saelencir (6 Apr. 2015)

schöne bilder vielen dank


----------



## fanfränk (4 Feb. 2018)

schADE DAS DIESE ZEIT NICHT ZURÜCK KOMMT


----------

